# Full Moon vs. Cold Front



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

all other factors being equal, do you think the negative effect of a cold front or the positive lunar effect of the full moon has a greater net effect on saugeye fishing?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Weather trumps all.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## reel.latefishing (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah the weather for sure!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

